

Recent Progress in Quantum Algorithms - tdedecko
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/2/69352-recent-progress-in-quantum-algorithms/fulltext

======
Groxx
Incredible amount of content... sadly, gotta read the rest of this later. What
I've read thus far, though, looks very good. Lots of references to info, too.

